# ANOTHER  Pushup Question (Form)



## NickdCook (13 Oct 2009)

YES, i have searched. found alot of info and i found some on google to my question is differnt tho.

How do you keep your back so strait and ridgid while doing pushups?

Im 6'6 190lb's and thin, on a good day i can do 7 Pushups. sometimes i can only do one. My lower back really hurts and i have to stop.

Im keeping my feet together and trying to keep my form as i see it on all these videos and photos all over the net, i heard someone talking about making sure your abbs are doing work ... i don't know.

Ive always had a hard time with push ups and pull ups, hell i cant even do a pull up. I know its sad.


----------



## ballz (13 Oct 2009)

Well depending on which way your back is bending, either your abs aren't strong enough or your back isn't strong enough. I'm guessing it's your abs since you're complaining about lower back pain.

Either way, the best I can offer you is to do planks. Try 1 minute planks, 3 times, to start. If you can do those (and if you're core is as weak as you're telling us, you can't), increase the time of each set.

There is no "one-exercise wonder" however. The more sit-ups, crunches, supermans, etc that you add to the planks the stronger your core will become. You can always make/look up a core circuit and follow that.


----------



## gcclarke (13 Oct 2009)

NickdCook said:
			
		

> YES, i have searched. found alot of info and i found some on google to my question is differnt tho.
> 
> How do you keep your back so strait and ridgid while doing pushups?
> 
> ...



The primary stabilizers that are used to keep your back straight are your Rectus Abdominis aka "Abs" and your Obliques. Based upon the fact that you are feeling pain in your lower back, I think something along these lines is occurring: 



> Erector Spinae  (Lower back) muscles can hyperextend lower back more than usual if abdominal muscles are weak. The abdominal muscles tilt the pelvis forward, improving the mechanical positioning of the Erector Spinae, specifically when the lumbar spine becomes straight. When abdominal strength/endurance is not adequate to counter the pull of the antagonist Erector Spinae under load, these low back muscles are put at a mechanical disadvantage (active insufficiency) further placing additional stresses on these very same lower back muscles.


http://www.exrx.net/Kinesiology/Weaknesses.html#anchor2775611

There are a variety of effective exercises to target the abs and the obliques, such as the Bicycle Crunch, the Captain's Chair Leg Raise, the Plank, the Crunch, and others. Check out this site (http://sportsmedicine.about.com/od/abdominalcorestrength1/a/Best_Ab_Ex.htm) for a decent discussion of the pros and cons of the various movements


----------



## NickdCook (13 Oct 2009)

Hmm, yes it seems it is more core strength. I currently canot do a full super man, so i just finished doing my best superman and then going on to kneeling supermans.

So i geuss it will just be:
Situps
as many pushups as i can do
Superman
Kneeling superman.


----------



## gcclarke (13 Oct 2009)

NickdCook said:
			
		

> Hmm, yes it seems it is more core strength. I currently canot do a full super man, so i just finished doing my best superman and then going on to kneeling supermans.
> 
> So i geuss it will just be:
> Situps
> ...



I honestly wouldn't suggest doing situps as part of your training. They aren't that effective of an ab exercise, and put a fair amount of strain on your lower back, which definitely seems to be the last thing you need. I say they're not that effective, as during the movement themselves, the abs are mostly just used as a stabilizer, with most of the actual work being done by your hips. As outlined in this article (http://www.absmanifesto.com/sit-ups-lies-the-truth-about-the-most-ineffective-abs-exercise.html), the abs are really only worked during the first 30 - 40 degrees of the movement. So you'd likely be better off doing crunches instead of full situps. And, again, I'd suggest doing bicycle crunches, as they also provide a good workout to your obliques. Planks would also be good, especially if your goal is to better be able to keep your back straight during pushups.


----------



## NickdCook (14 Oct 2009)

Hmm Planks, aight i will give that a shot also.
i am doing situps as they are part of the requirement for SAR TECH's.


----------



## NickdCook (15 Oct 2009)

Well, i think im going to have to go see a physical trainer or somthing before i hurt my self.
Planks hurt my back in the exact same way as my back hurts after a few pushups.
I watched my reflection in a window as i did a few pushups tonight and my form looks fine.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Oct 2009)

Once you've completed your training, come back and tell us how you made out. Any other pushup questions you have, please post them in the existing push up mega thread.

Locked
*
Milnet.ca Staff*


----------

